# [email protected] Ford



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> WTF I have never even seen one or them lol.


You must be younger.:laughing:

Notice the jump seats in the back? That came that way from the factory. Most of the Brat's came in cream and red.....very popular colors back in the day.

Ah the good old days

Mike


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Just saw this thread, searching for something else.

I have a Ford F250 V10. I also blew a spark plug, last year. I have free towing and the fix was $ 350 and a day. That was a good day, I was prepared for a lot worse.

I'm not sure who makes the best trucks. I had a chevy 250, that had ton's of little things go bad. I got sick of it and gave it to my forman, after 4 years. On top of the spark plug on my Ford, I've replaced the transmission and rear end @ around 90K. These happened 3 mos. apart, and were big bucks.

I still have the Ford, but now I drive around in a 2010 Nissan Frontier. So far so good.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget the "Mullet of all "trucks"

Business up front, party in the back


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Don't forget the "Mullet of all "trucks"
> 
> Business up front, party in the back


 
Heck, I can't even tell anymore, need bigger pics. I'm assuming that's a Chevy El Camino with the SS396 badge. It was much cooler then the Ford Ranchero.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

redwood said:


> Heck, I can't even tell anymore, need bigger pics. I'm assuming that's a Chevy El Camino with the SS396 badge. It was much cooler then the Ford Ranchero.


73 El Camino. Posted that pic because it's very much the same as one I owned in the late 80s. 350 small block automatic. Loved that car, even though it was beat.:laughing:

My best bud in high school had a 64, called it the "Catmobile"


----------

